# 9 month old ears still not up?



## her2500hd (Jun 8, 2014)

Purebred german shepherd female named Ava. Her ears go up *sometimes* when she's just waking up. 2 minutes later the right ear goes back down.

She was born September 10, 2013. 

Is it still too late to correct the ear or could it still go up?


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

i heard that you should have started doing something at 6 months but have you tried anything ? i heard stuffs like taping it n gentle massage or even feeding them unflavored yogurt and cottage cheese. But i also heard dogs are lactose intolerant . Please do your own research ... cause those are just the things i read online.. good luck


----------



## her2500hd (Jun 8, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> i heard that you should have started doing something at 6 months but have you tried anything ? i heard stuffs like taping it n gentle massage or even feeding them unflavored yogurt and cottage cheese. But i also heard dogs are lactose intolerant . Please do your own research ... cause those are just the things i read online.. good luck



I have tried taping but my other dog rips it off right away and I feel like it's doing more harm than good so I left it off  I've researched so much stuff and everyone says if they aren't up by 6 months they aren't going to go up. Then other people say their dog's ears have went up after 9 months. I just wanted to see if anyone else has had this problem. She's such a beautiful dog; its a shame her ear won't stand on its own.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

her2500hd said:


> I have tried taping but my other dog rips it off right away and I feel like it's doing more harm than good so I left it off  I've researched so much stuff and everyone says if they aren't up by 6 months they aren't going to go up. Then other people say their dog's ears have went up after 9 months. I just wanted to see if anyone else has had this problem. She's such a beautiful dog; its a shame her ear won't stand on its own.


Agree she is pretty !! pls keep me posted on this im having the same problem... my pup is 12 weeks and 4 days now and only had 1 ear erect but now its down again....


----------



## owens91 (Mar 19, 2014)

one thing that i am doing so far s using breathe right strips on the insides of ares ear, they are holding good, only thing she does is shake sometimes, i tell her to stop but i think she is getting used to it,


----------



## her2500hd (Jun 8, 2014)

owens91 said:


> one thing that i am doing so far s using breathe right strips on the insides of ares ear, they are holding good, only thing she does is shake sometimes, i tell her to stop but i think she is getting used to it,




I feel like my GSDs ears would be too heavy for those  but I will give it a try! Thank you!


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Get earforms leave in for 3 weeks straight. Use eyelash glue or pattex glue from canine callidus. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

